# Well, tried some ribs



## richtee (Oct 19, 2007)

Man..are they GOOD! I have never had straight lamb.. <Nor a gay one either...heh> But now I'm bummed I have missed some really delicious meat. Got a rack of ribs, stripped the membrane. Boy  those are some LOOONG suckers.. like almost 10 inches! Anyway, rubbed with:

1 Tbsp rosemary
1 Tbsp savory
1 Tbsp store mix lemon/pepper stuff
1 Tbsp whole mustard seed
1 Tbsp Kosher salt
1/2 Tbsp paprika
1/2 Tbsp dill, dried
1/2 Tbsp "Smitty's 6-15" grounf pepper mix <PM me for info..it's great!>

Did a light 1 hour smoke over apple. Foiled, into a 225 degree oven for 1.5 hours. Uncovered, basted with juices, then the broiler on high for maybe 5 min. to crust up the tops.

Lots of fat in these buggers. Hindsight..i'd slo-cook in the oven longer to render out a bit more fat, but WOW!

Flavor up the ying-yang!

Give 'em a try!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds good!

Where did you find the lamb ribs? I've never seen them around here...


----------



## jts70 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds good! I love lamb , but I do not get oftem wife hates it!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 19, 2007)

Hubby loves rack of lamb, only ever saw the smaller frenched racks, I'd like to know where you got them also.


----------



## richtee (Oct 19, 2007)

A customer of mine buys whole hogs/beef& lamb and has his butcher custom cut. It's the bottom half of a rack...no reason ya could not try this with a rack instead of just the ribs. Reason he had these, is he likes his racks with just loin and little rib. Sooo I got the "scrap".  :{)


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 19, 2007)

Rack of Lamb is good!  Like to fix a nice gravy to go with it but I can't for the life of me remember what the main ingredient was (ya get it from New Orleans).....somebody help this old feller remember............


----------

